# 1964 GTO Horn Contact Assembly



## 35GT1 (Aug 20, 2014)

All-

Just completed a rotisserie restoration of my uncle's 64 GTO (see attached). As an ex-drag racer, it had a lot of "unnecessary" parts removed to make it lighter, making the restoration more of a challenge.

My issue is the horn button assembly in the "deluxe" steering wheel. I've attached a picture of the parts that I have, and per the diagrams I've seen, the parts appear correct (see attached). 

The picture shows the assembly order from left to right, with the screws and insulator ring installed on the horn button (top) side of the horn ring, followed by a plastic spacer, then a metal plate that indexes into the spacer. The metal plate bears against a plunger from the cam assembly that has 12 volts on it, all behind (under) the horn ring.

The only part in the assembly that has a ground to complete the horn circuit is the steering shaft and nut. If I short the metal plate to the shaft, the horn works. 

The horn ring moves correctly, but how does it ground the metal plate? The horn ring is not grounded, even if it was it, doesn't make contact with the metal plate when the ring is pushed.

Appreciate any help you can give me.


----------

